# Need help rewiring a tank horn & light



## gocow1123 (Apr 21, 2013)

Does anyone have a Wiring for a flightliner Horn and light. Thank You,


----------



## Monarky (May 20, 2013)

gocow1123 said:


> Does anyone have a Wiring for a flightliner Horn and light. Thank You,




What exactly do you need?


----------



## jd56 (May 20, 2013)

here is a picture of the basic wiring for these tanklights. This is from an Astro Flite.
I have pictures somewhere showing the wires connections on various tanklights. Most are not that lear though. Taken while disassembling the bikes.
There are a few variations in the color of wire used on each model. Black, Brown and red. White always seemed to be the ground. to the horn assy.


----------

